# How long can you leave pinkies in the viv?



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked before...Ive just bought 3 pairs of snakes(my first for about 20 years).

Put 6 mice in just before lights out, one hognose ate straight away, left the other pinkies on the other snakes hides.

In the morning when the lights came on all were gone except two, within an hour these were gone.

My only concern is the food was in the viv 12h or so for the ones that ate in the morning, will this food be ok for the snakes?


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Are they all housed together???
Overnight is ok but no longer than that.
If the snakes are housed together i would be concerned that you fed them all together in the same viv as this has potential to cause many problems.


Adele


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

They are all in there own rubs, Pair of albino hogs and two pairs of Honduran milks.


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Pairs together or do you have 6 snakes and six rubs???

Adele


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

6 snakes and 6 Rubs, I was just worried about the pinkie not being fresh, all the snakes look well though, just found a shed in the one of the Hognose rubs, she seems much calmer as she was hissing for the last few days.


----------



## Toonami (Mar 18, 2008)

i wouldnt worry to much, if the mice are not gone by the morning, then i would remove them, my royal didnt take his rat last night so put it in the viv, it was still there this morning so was removed
All the best
Natalie


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

yes just remove them if they are not eaten over night.

Adele


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

della.g said:


> yes just remove them if they are not eaten over night.
> 
> Adele


they start to go off the minute they contact with air and the heat (in your vivs) will accelerate this so whip any uneaten food out within 7-8 hours : victory:


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry should have made that more clear.
My overnight would be no more than 8 hours when i suppose most peoples would be longer.:2thumb:

I feel like i've just been told off like a newbie :gasp: :lol2:

Adele


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all your replys, I was just concerned because it appears thst some of my snakes like to feed first thing in the morning when the lights come on, and the mice eaten were there from the night before.
Hopefully this wont have any ill effects on the snakes, but will now feed in stages depending on the animal.

Bit of a learning curve for me.


----------

